# Shooting most consecutive cards



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

At one time I thought I seen a video on the Forum where a gentleman was trying to hit as many playing cards as he could in a row. The cards were placed so that the face of the card was towards him. I tried the Forum search, but no luck there. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I did this for a Pocket Predator Contest awhile back.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks, I also wanted to see how you attached the cards. Good shooting


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

These were wrapped in packing tape and allowed to pivot to minimize damage.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks Treefork, that is why I asked how to hang targets on one of my other post. With the talent in this Forum I just knew there would be all sorts of different ideas on hanging targets. I enjoy shooting cards, but it can get expensive, but now I can make them last longer with your tape idea.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Tom....go to the nearest casino. They sell the used cards at a very cheap price...usually 50 cents or $1 per deck. If you can't find any at a decent price, let me know and I'll send you some...I have a connection :rofl: .

Todd


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

The reason I rigged them this way was lack of space. There is not enough space in front of the backstop for 50 cards and a single unprotected card won't withstand too many hits.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I purchased a sheet of thin poster board to see if I can glue them to that. But after watching your video your way makes more sense. Thanks GrayWolf, for the offer, but for now I have plenty of cards.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Tag said:


> Thanks Treefork, that is why I asked how to hang targets on one of my other post. With the talent in this Forum I just knew there would be all sorts of different ideas on hanging targets. I enjoy shooting cards, but it can get expensive, but now I can make them last longer with your tape idea.


You can buy, cheaply, used casino cards, at some dollar-type stores. Two opposite corners are slightly clipped off, but they're fine for target purposes.


----------

